# blame Santi



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

big thanks to AJ for helping me getting it cleaned up and Santi for snapping the shots


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

looks dope. matching interior and wheels is the hawtness.


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (markfif)*

Daaamn man so sick


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

texas is making a statement


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

for some reason i thought santi lived in florida???
looks dope


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_for some reason i thought santi lived in florida???
looks dope









he did

where did you buy the leather kit?


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chasattack)*

car looks dope...but do us all a favor and scrub the miley cyrus lyrics off the bumper


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (markfif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markfif* »_looks dope. matching interior and wheels is the hawtness.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

very nice love the color choice!


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

Nicey nice, and the Jay Z song was on


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chasattack)*

thanks for the kind words guys









_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_
where did you buy the leather kit?

i got the leather from a local store and got the seats professionally rewrapped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (AlexsVR6)*

that looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: blame Santi (DFdub Vdub)*

car looks great, license plate is cliche


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jayy* »_texas is making a statement


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RPF1)*

What store did you buy it from, is it a national chain? Or have a website?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Zorba2.0)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is that a katzkin leather interior kit?


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is that a katzkin leather interior kit?

it's not a kit. we got the leather from a local dealer. my friends dad has his own interior company so he rewrapped them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm swapping for black doorcards and center console this weekend to clean up interior. I'll probably wrap a few mre litte thngs with some of the left over material. 
and yes, Texas is definetely stepping it's game up. when I went air last year, there was only 4 other locals. by the end of next month, I think there will be 15+ in DFW alone


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

jsut saw this...







Why do i get blamed for everything..god..







haha 
i need to get some stickers made...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

color combo is dop
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Texair


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

texas is stepping it up. i believe it is santis fault of course!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_texas is stepping it up. i believe it is santis fault of course!


we've been doing it big before that guy ever got here


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
there will be 15+ in DFW alone



















































































































One for each of you


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
we've been doing it big before that guy ever got here









Didnt want to be the one to say it but yaaaaaaa















i do http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Santini tho!!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_car looks dope...but do us all a favor and scrub the miley cyrus lyrics off the bumper


he needs to do me a favor and send me that sticker.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
we've been doing it big before that guy ever got here









oh i agree... but i have been helping lately







Its never enough, gotta have more badassness and awesomeness everywhere all the time.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
we've been doing it big before that guy ever got here










i didnt say that it all started with him but its his fault im on air.. but cars look good in texas


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*

Oh ya....****'s LEGIT Jason for sure...hugggeeee change!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Oh ya....****'s LEGIT Jason for sure...hugggeeee change!









thanks mayne http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
alot better than when on UA over Konis with arriettas


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

hahaha you got that right man!


----------

